# [No longer needed] Wyndham Bonnet Creek - Nov 28 - Dec 1 (3 nts, 2 BR)



## Sandi Bo (Nov 13, 2014)

I am looking for a 2 BR Deluxe for 3 nights - Nov 28 - Dec 1.  Anyone have anything?

Must be 2 BR or larger, must be Bonnet Creek. 

Thanks!


----------



## am1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Keep in mind Wyndham is still keeping everything for then.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for your comments.  I had a renter that had 5 nights and only wants 3.  And given the current situation no way can I split it off.  On the off chance that someone had the 3 nights, I was going to see if I could accommodate them.


----------

